# air ride altima opinions



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

i just want people opinions on putting air suspension on my 2000 altima i just want the good and the bads and anything thing else you can throw in there, i don't want to go with just lowering springs because it my daily driver(winter also) and i have a body kit with a low front i just want it to be low when i am on good roads and what not, here my car now http://www.cardomain.com/id/buries


----------

